# Titanium Wire



## capetocuba (22/6/15)

Just received this from Rob at stealthvape

Hi Duncan, 

I just posted about this on POTV so I'll paste what I wrote 

http://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/f...00-wire-now-theres-titanium-2.html#post829526 

We've got some in production. Non alloyed. 

The problem with it igniting was down to it being so thin at 0.15mm. 
Apparently thicker wires are harder to ignite. The first thing I'll be 
doing is hitting the stuff with a torch to see how easily it goes up. 

I'm happy to sell it for temperature control use, especially now 
Joyetech have told the world it's safe to use, but heating the wire 
much above 700f introduces gasses into the metal and will greatly 
increase the rate it oxidises so there will be a disclaimer about mech 
use and to never dry burn. 

The subject of titanium grades is interesting. The main differences 
between grades 1-4 are the gas levels, anneal grade 1 in a furnace that 
isn't a vacuum or argon filled then you end up with a lesser grade. So 
if you're planning on dry burning or using as a mech then it's 
pointless spending more to get grade 1. The gas levels dictate the rate 
of oxidisation in a normal environment. 

Passing on the debate about whether TiO2 is bad or what sort of levels 
are bad it's wise to minimise the level you're likely to come in 
contact with imo. 

There's some clever marketing about certain Ti wires built in fuse 
ability (read igniting when it gets too hot), or that it's special that 
a vacuum furnace has been used for the annealing (all Ti that's 
annealed is done in a vacuum or argon furnace). 

So there's going to be a lot of our Ti wire is 
better/safer/cleaner/produced by/sourced from/stroked by kittens stuff 
going on over the next couple of months I reckon. Some of that will be 
from us too as we've already done the leg work sourcing Ti suppliers 
years ago and we've been particular about some of the spec's of the Ti 
wire we have in production that perhaps other manufacturers might not 
be aware of. 

So use it I say, TP only, grade 1 only, annealed only and the shinier 
the better 

Cheers 

Rob

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## HealthCabin (25/6/15)

Thank you. So Ti wires are safer or healthier under the temp control mode, right?


----------

